# weird topic posters



## scrtmstr (Apr 21, 2010)

i've been getting this a couple of times now in different sections, and it's weird
it looks like this:










i'm on google chrome, latest version and i've only experienced them on chrome.
internet explorer is fine.


----------



## Matthew (Apr 21, 2010)

Any Addons? Try resting it to default. Seems like the data got corrupted while being sent. I always use Chrome and this has never happened. Flakey Connection?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything's normal on chrome here... (Even the beta one)


----------



## Matthew (Apr 21, 2010)

In the past I've used the Dev Version (for JS Blocking) and never got this. If it persists, reinstall Chrome


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 21, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Any Addons? Try resting it to default. Seems like the data got corrupted while being sent. I always use Chrome and this has never happened. Flakey Connection?


dunno for sure if I have addons, do you know a way to check for those (bit of a noob here)
also flakey connection isn't really the problem, in my home at least, and the ISP is also famous for having very stable and good internet connections.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

For checking for add-ons: first click on the wrench icon on the top right, then in the list, click on 'Extensies'. Or just type chrome://extensions/ in your address bar. You'll get a list of all add-ons installed.


----------



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

That's not a bug, it's a benefit. Confuse your enemies by calling them the name of their corrupted data! XD


----------

